# Dec 31 email from GH



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Never Ever have I been late delivering to a customer and have it be my fault. EVER!
And I got this.









And I responded to them with this :

I strongly protest receiving this emai.
I DO NOT MULTIAPP!
If I am late, it is either because the restaurant is late or you have given me an order that is already late, or you have given me stacked orders where one order causes the other to be late.

The only other reason for this email I can think of is that you no longer want me to do deliveries for Grubhub and you are making up a reaon to de activate me.
Probably due to my acceptance rate, because as far as customer satisfaction is concerned, I do not need you to tell me. The texts I receive from the customers speak for themselves.

Again, I STRONGLY PROTEST receiving this email.

They answered me :

Thank you for reaching out to provide Grubhub with your feedback.

We are constantly thinking of new, more efficient ways to enhance our app and elevate our partnership with you, our delivery partners. We appreciate your help on this journey and have sent your feedback over to the appropriate team.

While we are unable to respond individually to each piece of feedback, rest assured they are reviewed and taken into consideration for future developments.

If you have any additional questions, please submit a new request by selecting the best option that most closely describes the issue you are encountering on this form: Request Form.

Thank you and have a great day!

- Grubhub

And then they sent me this :

We want to hear more about your recent experience with our Driver Specialist Team!

We'd love to hear your feedback. To leave your feedback please click here.

Thank you for your feedback!

And long story short :
I responded that there is no feedback since they never answered me.
So far, no answer back.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> We appreciate your help on this journey and have sent your feedback over to the appropriate team.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hey @Seamus is this the kind of emails teacher's pets get?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

I get the cancel emails from lyft all the time. Im like im not driving 20 miles to pick up so dude who cant cross the road


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You guys actually read that crap?
It's spam. I don't read spam.

1) Get out of bed, brush your teeth, get dressed.
2) Turn on the ap.
3) If it loads, work.
4) If it doesn't load ... go fishing.

Note that there is NO READING in any of these simple steps.

.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

They want to get rid of old drivers because they have more experience accepting or declining offers, they want every offer to be accepted and completed and they know newish drivers do that, when they won't need you anymore they'll deactivate you with that excuse of email of late deliveries.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Hey @Seamus is this the kind of emails teacher's pets get?


Uh Oh, you’re on their radar screen now! Looks like they had to take you to the woodshed to slap you around a little! Don’t worry, their just showing you a little “tough love” to make you a better Grubhubber.

They were probably getting ready to promote you to “Senior Driver” but had to give you a spanking first to see if your tough enough to take it. Unfortunately, you failed the test by engaging support to keep trading emails with a Bot! 

But seriously, just keep remembering that DD will take you back as a Dasher-in-Training. That should help you to feel better.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> We appreciate your help on this journey and have sent your feedback over to the appropriate team.


_TO: @Rickos69 
From: Driver Specialists Team

Upon a very thorough review of your complaints the team has decided to just keep letting the Bots answer your inquiries. We value your input and will have our Bots answer any further questions you may have.

Have a Grubhubbing Day!_


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> _TO: @Rickos69
> From: Driver Specialists Team
> 
> Upon a very thorough review of your complaints the team has decided to just keep letting the Bots answer your inquiries. We value your input and will have our Bots answer any further questions you may have.
> ...


Dear @Seamus,
In response to your recent response, my response is


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 636054


That too!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You know, they can't put those in front yards in San Francisco.
It causes traffic jams, and lines of people, waiting ... their turn.
Sometimes the line gets so long people think it's for some free
clean needles or free drugs or free ... free ... and they get in the 
wrong line.

.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 636054


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


And That!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Hey @Seamus is this the kind of emails teacher's pets get?


If they sent @Seamus an email like that, they would be fired immediately and then @Seamus would get a hand written apology from the CEO and a fruit basket.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

My response would have been:
Whatever!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> My response would have been:
> Whatever!


OR, another good one:

SPEAK TO THE HAND!








OR


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> OR, another good one:
> 
> SPEAK TO THE HAND!
> View attachment 636254
> ...


You do realize that the open hand has a very negative connotation towards the person receiving it!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> You do realize that the open hand has a very negative connotation towards the person receiving it!!!
> View attachment 636267


uhmmm, yes. I think that's the basis for the phrase "SPEAK TO THE HAND"! Means I'm not interested in listening to you!

Do you need an explanation for "Don't be a Diva"?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Do you need an explanation for "Don't be a Diva"?


Why not be a Diva? If you got it, flaunt it!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I think I have 1 slap on the wrist so far and that was from DD for delivering an order late. It was entirley my fault as I was stacking w a GH order, got greedy, and flew too close to the sun.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Question : I got an offer for $27 from a restaurant that I knew the wait would be between 30-45 given the time of day.
Also, the miles weren't the greatest. Around 10 if I remember correctly. Whatever.
The offer said that it was "A Large Order."
I got this after the late email. Do they hand out large orders to anyone?
I am truly seriously asking. I'm trying to gauge how close to deactivation I am.
For the record, I did not accept it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> I'm trying to gauge how close to deactivation I am.


Why do you care?
Why would you want a 'job' where the 'boss' actively PREVENTS you from making a decent living?

Boss: I'm gonna put you on a commission basis. You get a buck for every one you sell
You: Deal

a month later he says: You know, you're making too much money, so now, you can only sell green ones.
I wouldn't be upset ... I'd be job hunting.

Make your money. Boss doesn't like it? Let him fire you.
In other words: sac up


.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

The reason I care, is that I already have a full time job, and I use delivering as a side gig to put my triplet daughters through college. This is the only job I know of where I can work whenever I feel like it.
Doordash keeps telling me to get on the road, so I do have that as backup if GH deactivates me.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Question : I got an offer for $27 from a restaurant that I knew the wait would be between 30-45 given the time of day.
> Also, the miles weren't the greatest. Around 10 if I remember correctly. Whatever.
> The offer said that it was "A Large Order."
> I got this after the late email. Do they hand out large orders to anyone?
> ...


Ok seriously, I think you're being a little paranoid. Yes I get large orders commonly, and usually make a lot of money on them.

If you _want_ to do the order but think it's going to be late then just take it. After you "arrive":

Go to the <order> screen
Once the time reaches to the "Pick up Time". Go To <there's a problem>
<order is not ready>
choose the reason
choose the time delay
You'll get a message that says "don't worry, if you stay it won't count against you"
choose <I'll wait for the order>
text the customer that you are still waiting for the order and the restaurant is running late with their order.
If you do that you shouldn't have any problems.

I used to never bother doing that but a few months ago people started getting the same letter you got. After hearing that I started doing it on every order once it passes the pick up time and haven't had any problems with late orders.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> You'll get a message that says "don't worry, if you stay it won't count against you"


I've never seen this message!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mch said:


> I think I have 1 slap on the wrist so far and that was from DD for delivering an order late. It was entirley my fault as I was stacking w a GH order, got greedy, and flew too close to the sun.


Yeah you know that's what happens.

Last night I accepted a $24 GH offer. On the way to the pick up I took an $8 DD offer that was close to the GH pick up and the delivery was right on the way, perfect. Went to pick up the DD order and it was late. Waited five minutes and then just cancelled it because it was going to interfere with the GH order. It's a shame because it was easy money but when you get too greedy that's when things go bad. It's tempting sometimes because it would have been an extra $8 on top of the $24 for driving almost the exact same route.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I've never seen this message!!


You should see it when you make the choice to stay or reject the order right above the 2 buttons.

If I have to use that menu tonight I'll take a screenshot.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> You should see it when you make the choice to stay or reject the order right above the 2 buttons.
> 
> If I have to use that menu tonight I'll take a screenshot.


It was there. Just hadn't read it before tonite.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> It was there. Just hadn't read it before tonite.


So have you been doing that every time the order isn't ready once the time hits the designated pick up time? If not I suggest you do. RESOLVED✅


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> So have you been doing that every time the order isn't ready once the time hits the designated pick up time? If not I suggest you do. RESOLVED✅


You know, I am pretty sure what happened.
I was waiting for a double from a high end resto during dinner rush. GH doesn't even put a pickup time for them. Just the instruction, Go straight to the restaurant. The double was $47 for 7 miles.
Knowing the usual wait, I put in 20-30. And BTW, I always put in late notifications.
What finally happened is that it took an hour and a half, and I forgot to re input the lateness.
I'm pretty sure that is what flagged me.
But, I got $100 cash tip from one of them, (a fillet mignon),
so screw GH.


----------

